# Subaru Legacy and snow plow



## kaziukas (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello

Its possible to attach and use enough effectively snow plow with passanger car like Subaru Legacy 4WD ? I find only solotec in USA. Daes exist other producers of such snow plows ?


Kazimieras


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Never heard of anyone else, tho one of our members has a home built plow on his Pontiac which works pretty well...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

someone find some pictures of this


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

kaziukas said:


> Hello
> 
> Its possible to attach and use enough effectively snow plow with passanger car like Subaru Legacy 4WD ? I find only solotec in USA. Daes exist other producers of such snow plows ?
> 
> Kazimieras


Look about a dozen posts down the list and there's a thread entitled, "More pics of the plow wagon".

It contains pictures of the aforementioned Pontiac Plow Wagon.

jp


----------



## Kevin003 (Nov 15, 2005)

There was one guy here with a V Plow on his lumina.


----------

